# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: БТТ >  А.Сдатчиков: Пожарный автомобиль АА-7,2-55

## Д.Срибный

А.Сдатчиков: Пожарный автомобиль АА-7,2-55



http://modelism.airforce.ru/armour/g...v/ft/index.htm

----------


## Александр II

Лично мне оч оч понравилось! Тем более, если учесть в каких условиях делалась модель!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Казаков В.Ю.

Дмитрий, чертежей этой прелести не сохранилось (или хотя бы схем)?

----------


## Dron

У меня остались чертежи пожарки по которым я делал эту модель. Пишли e-mail. Вышлю на него.

----------

